# Bio Chemical Engineer required.



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

OK, so the tiddly peeps have won me over and, although we've got several dozen beaches within a 10 minute drive, I've had to give in and buy them a splash pool.

So I go to the shop, with them... huge mistake!! The "splash pool" turns out to be one of those 5000 litre jobbies that isn't a proper pool, but isn't one you can empty and put away at the end of the day either. And there lies the rub!

I've read the book that came with it, and it's frightened the living daylights out of me. I always knew that water, left to its own devices for any length of time, can become a dangerous mix of unfriendly bacterias and generate all manner of health risks. But I had no idea that the remedy for this was potentially even more lethal Turns out that if you over do it with the chemical coctail, you could end up with anything from dry skin to blind WTF!!!

So, is there a failsafe package of chemicals out there that you just drop in - so much per 1000 litres or some such - or does one need to understand the ins and outs of Ph and Chlorine before one of the toddlers gets near the thing?!

Any information from pool owners or Biochemical Engineers will be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks,

Xose


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Xose said:


> OK, so the tiddly peeps have won me over and, although we've got several dozen beaches within a 10 minute drive, I've had to give in and buy them a splash pool.
> 
> So I go to the shop, with them... huge mistake!! The "splash pool" turns out to be one of those 5000 litre jobbies that isn't a proper pool, but isn't one you can empty and put away at the end of the day either. And there lies the rub!
> 
> ...



Id be interested in knowing about this too.....our's are begging for one and they're getting a little big now for the little inflatable pools that you fill up with the hose and empty out at the end of the day .... and unfortunately at present funds are not permitting an in-ground olympic heated pool, so one much as you mentioned might be the way to go! 

Still, beaches are close and Mother Nature is kind in her bounty - so just spending a day at the beach is cool with me! Looking forward to any chemical advice though, because up until now, I had only worried about what to do with thousands of litres of water without upsetting the neighbour and emptying it all into his field!! 

All kidding aside, they are kids who will stay in there for hours - so you make a valid point and I must admit, you've got me thinking about getting the full gist of this before we buy one. Other than that, I'll get the sprinkler out tomorrow!!

Tally.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Id be interested in knowing about this too.....our's are begging for one and they're getting a little big now for the little inflatable pools that you fill up with the hose and empty out at the end of the day .... and unfortunately at present funds are not permitting an in-ground olympic heated pool, so one much as you mentioned might be the way to go!
> 
> Still, beaches are close and Mother Nature is kind in her bounty - so just spending a day at the beach is cool with me! Looking forward to any chemical advice though, because up until now, I had only worried about what to do with thousands of litres of water without upsetting the neighbour and emptying it all into his field!!
> 
> ...


dont let them pee in it


----------



## doug610 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi
If you have pool with pump and skimmer you only need to buy some 4 in one chlorine tables and just put one in the skimmer basket,normally1 a week dpending on use and weather, in this heat you will use more.
If you dont have a skimmer in the side wall you can buy a floating one that will hold the tablet,
The PH is very important you need to check it regular and the clorine, too much and it will burn the eyes, you should also have some shock it, iin case the water starts to turn .
Best thing is to go to your local pool shop and they will explain everything to you

Doug


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've always found it really easy "doing the pool", however, just before we left for the UK, my son put extra chlorine in it without telling me or my daughter, she went for one last swim and i sat on the edge dangling my legs in. The result was she ended up with bright green hair and my legs have all but peeled off!!

Jo xx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I've got the basics now. The people at the shop I got it from didn't have a clue other than "the chemicals are needed to stop the water turning bad"... oh, really, you think???!! - and "here's some tablets", a bucket of 50Cubic Metre (50K ltr) tablets. Great, I'll get my knife out and cut them into 5ths then shall I ? Planks!

So with your info and the little I know I've more or less got it sorted and managed to get some 20g tablets of 4 in 1 for the Chlorine and the Ph + and - stuff. Also, to do the Ph before the Chlorine and to check regularly with the test kit... albeit not very precise as the little paper strips aren't the most accurate things around, but should be safe enough if I stay within the limits. 

The Alkaline etc., etc., etc., I'm going to ignore as I don't want my own lab by the time I've finished with this thing.

Thanks again,
Xose


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

BE CAREFUL - even the "experts" at Terra Mítica got it wrong this week and the whole complex had to be evacuated.


----------

